# Auto Lock Feature



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

When I picked up my 330xi the dealer activated the auto door lock feature to make the locks engage a few seconds after you started to drive away.

The feature worked for the first few days but stopped working. Any idea why? Do I have to go back to the dealer to have them re-activate this feature?

thx


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

Did you by chance, switch ignition keys??

I think this option is programmed to indiviual keys, but I could be wrong.

Or else, yes, you will need a second visit to the dealer.

Did they program your "clown nose" also???

If not, have them do that too.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

Thanks Doug- no, did not switch keys and yes, they programmed the clown nose and it still works


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

I did not have the auto-lock feature turned on, so I can't offer any other input.

I have noticed, however, on my car that the radio's auto volume level keeps changing. I set it to level 1, and it stays that way for about a week, then turns itself back up to level 3 again.

I'm sure the service dept. will say it's normal, or that they can't find anything wrong with it:thumbdwn:


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

The same thing happen to me this week, but I did switch keys. I am switching back tomorrow and see what happens. Otherwise, I am going to stop by the dealer and have them reprogram this.


----------



## awd330 (Jan 15, 2002)

I have the auto-lock feature programmed for both of my keys. No problems to date.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

*similar problem*

hey..

i had the dealer program my lights to flash when locking/unlocking the doors. for some reason one day it just stopped working. but after a few restarts of the car it seemed to have 'fixed' itself and it works now. could be just a minor mix up in the s/ware code. it may just work itself out(assuming u didn't swap keys), i didn't.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

If the car is unlocked with the valet key, none of the key memory settings will be applied until the vehicle is locked and unlocked again with one of the remote keys. 

Just thought that someone might have unlocked the car with the valet key at some point.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

I think BMW has some software bugs for the auto-lock feature. My wife key has auto-lock on and it seems to work ok. My key is supposed to not have it on and sometime it auto-locks and sometimes it does not. I cannot figure out a pattern either. Bugging software is my guess.

Jeff


----------



## BiGGieStuFF (Feb 20, 2002)

Does anyone have that link with the options you can program into the car? I'd be interested in getting some of these.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

I think it's a bug. The car is only 1 week old and I have not used the valet key. I can live with the lock thing but I hope I don't experience additional software related problems.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

BiGGieStuFF said:


> *Does anyone have that link with the options you can program into the car? I'd be interested in getting some of these. *


Here you go.


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

*Auto locks*

Never worked from the moment I got my new 3er. All of a sudden, they decided to work today. Worked about three times straight and then went back to not working. WTF? No, I haven't done a reprogram attempt with the dealer b/c it really isn't a big deal, but I was just surprised to see them work. Oh and the only thing I did differently today was open all the windows/roof to air the car out (hot) manually by putting the key in the door instead of using the remote. I just didn't feel like holding the button down to do it..call it being lazy. Anyway, strange!

Any additional thoughts? TIA.


----------



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

Hmm... sounds like "general module" problems... aka the main computer (not the engine / gearbox computer!). I've had mine replaced since I've had my car. Twice. And I've only had it since March. 

Ask your dealer to check you've got the right version, and re-program it if necessary to the latest software version


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

I had Adam at the service center program the auto lock above 5 MPH BUT...... it only works with one of my keys AND the lock has to be opened with the key only not the unlock button on the remote.Never bothered to get it working fully


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *I had Adam at the service center program the auto lock above 5 MPH BUT...... it only works with one of my keys AND the lock has to be opened with the key only not the unlock button on the remote.Never bothered to get it working fully *


Hold on a minute... This is a key memory feature, so it is specific to an individual key. Unless you are claer that you want it activated for all your keys (and give them all to the Service Adviser when you take it in for the programming), it will be set up for only the key they have.

Also, due to the key memory feature the car wil configure the many programmable options according to the settings for the last key that was used to unlock the car via the keyless remote. If a different driver with a different key gets in the car and starts it up without unlocking the car, the settings will not reflect the preferences programmed for that key if they are different.

I think if you did a better controlled experiment you'd find that one of your keys activates the 5MPH locking, and the other disables it. The behavior of unlocking mechanically vs. keyless will prove to follow the description I've given above. It works flawlessly that way for me, and I don't think I have any different firmware loaded in my car than anyone else. :dunno:


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *Hold on a minute... This is a key memory feature, so it is specific to an individual key. Unless you are claer that you want it activated for all your keys (and give them all to the Service Adviser when you take it in for the programming), it will be set up for only the key they have.
> 
> Also, due to the key memory feature the car wil configure the many programmable options according to the settings for the last key that was used to unlock the car via the keyless remote. If a different driver with a different key gets in the car and starts it up without unlocking the car, the settings will not reflect the preferences programmed for that key if they are different.
> 
> I think if you did a better controlled experiment you'd find that one of your keys activates the 5MPH locking, and the other disables it. The behavior of unlocking mechanically vs. keyless will prove to follow the description I've given above. It works flawlessly that way for me, and I don't think I have any different firmware loaded in my car than anyone else. :dunno: *


I wasn't experimenting. I took the car to have the feature turned on knowing that it was key specific memory feature. I completely understand how 
this feature works....while both keys were turned into him to program only one was programed.Thats all there is to it. no questions, qualms, or wonderments. I understand how it works and why one works and the other doesn't work/disables the feature. Thanks though


----------



## SpaceMonkey (Mar 13, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> *I think BMW has some software bugs for the auto-lock feature. My wife key has auto-lock on and it seems to work ok. My key is supposed to not have it on and sometime it auto-locks and sometimes it does not. I cannot figure out a pattern either. Bugging software is my guess.
> 
> Jeff *


Mine's a bit buggy too. I have one key programed with auto-lock, the other without. When I switch between the two, the feature doesn't work/does work when it's not supposed to for the first few times I start the car with the opposite key. :dunno:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

SpaceMonkey said:


> *Mine's a bit buggy too. I have one key programed with auto-lock, the other without. When I switch between the two, the feature doesn't work/does work when it's not supposed to for the first few times I start the car with the opposite key. :dunno: *


Man, you guys dug up a old thread, one year anniversary.

My keys still do not work properly My key autolocks sometimes and does lock the car all the time, wifes set seem to work ok. Temp setting seems to move around sometimes too.

Last time I took it into service it work fine for the service guy and I looked like a ass We need to bring it into service again in a week or so and I plan to leave if for the day so they can fix the darn thing.


----------

